# several "first" of 2005



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

FINALLY i'm catchin carp..4 fish so far today.. first one at 6lbs, follow by a 10lbers.. the smallest one came in next at 1lb somethin..lol..then.... just when i thought things can't get any better.. a 10lbs mirror came in my net.. woohoooo.. pics to follow later..i'm goin back out..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heres my biggie of the day weighs in at 18lbs..caught her after i start the thread..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

my 10lbs mirra


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

todays total..7fish landed.. i'm one happy fellow now..


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

The sides of that mirror look a little scuffed up, isn't a little early to be going into a full spawn? Maybe they are just starting the major feed right before and nthey are fighting each over over all of the conr you chucked out there.

Congrats on the fine day fishing, you put your time in so far this year I could not think of a more deserving angler. I guess I gotta get away from work and get some fishing in. May have to hit my future sponser TSC and pick up some supplies tonight and start working on my special area for late next week


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice fish Ak!!! I should of got out today but I was too lazy and decided to watch basketball. Its supposed to rain tomorrow but I am still goin to try to get out. Depending if the girlfriend will give me the hall pass I might get out sunday too. Good Job man, cya out on the water.

Jake


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

checkout the other side of the mirra..the pics dont do the red color justice..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey AK WTG Dude...
I was thinking of chucking some corn out at WB this week sometime hmnmnmn
Think it would be worth it bro?


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Met up with Ak just in time to see him reeling in one...unfortunately that was about it for the action today. He landed one more and I sat without a bleep. Guess I haven't put in enough time for the carp gods to reward me yet  . Nice job on a good day's fishing...


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Awsome job Akster, guess we were a little early with our plan the other day...lol.

My buddy Dave also hit carp today on another section of the Scioto r. he landed 3 with a nice mid teen miror as his biggest.

As Jake said, we are heading out at 8am to catch some ourselfs......see ya later,
Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

good luck maan.. btw..we weren't early that day.. i just missed the dang hit i got..lol .. today's results made all my hard work thruout the year well worth it..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Ak answer me man...  
Or don't you want me to hit west branch b4 you guys do???


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

clyde..sorry dood.. i thought you knew that i would love to hit that place as soon as ice out.. . suure its always worth chumming it... to me, these fish gotta eat..


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Good show Ak....well deserved.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

congrats! now on to the big ones!!!!


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Congratulations AK, you work the hardest and you deserve it.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.....you mean hes the one with the most TIME on his hands to do it...lol(just joke'in )...lol


Scott


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey Ak...
I am off for at least another month if you want to come up and hit WB lemme know... b4 turkey season too LOL


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Clyde,
You going to the WB Carp event in May??

Hope to meet ya there.


Scott


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

...only if I have called in 6-7 gobblers to gun by then...
that my friend is in the middle of turkey season and I'll prob be down in S.Ohio if I am not I will be at WB with you guys...


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

oh forgot that turkey season is in April...hope ya bag a 20+ lber with a 12" beard, 1.5" spurs.

Scott


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I call for others more then hunt for myself.... more fun that way


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Turkeys are one of the few things in Ohio i have yet to hunt for, always wanted too...but i gave up hunting awhile back.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

went back today and hooked onto 2..landed 1..lost a pretty good one from the way she felt.. tim also got a run..but somehow he manage to miss it..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Ak you been using the euro gear or back to basics?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i would say semi euro..lol..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

*WOW* you used a semi loads worth of euro gear!!!


----------

